# Creekside Family Campground



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

My family now owns a campground in Flomaton, Al. Located at 2732 Wolf Log Road along Little Escambia Creek. Full hook-ups includiong 30/50 amp power, water, sewer, and wifi. Most sites have fire pit and grill as well.

www.creeksidefamilycampground.com


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks nice if I was still camping I would go


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks submariner.

Hunting season is just around the corner. If you have a camper and need a place to park it, give us a call.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Do y'all have a bath house?? We have a pop-up so we would need a bath house... Also is adult beverages allowed??


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Plans are being drawn for a bath house. We are hoping to break ground this winter and have it up and running by spring.

Responsible consumption of adult beverages is allowed.


PJ


----------

